# Suzuki NMEA 2000 network - DIY?s



## Str8-Six

I already have the Lowrance starter kit and I am going to order Suzuki Interface Cable. Since I already have an analog tach does that mean I have to get an SDS adapter cable as well? I have a 2016 Suzuki 60A. If I do need it, I should be able to make the SDS cable myself to save some $$$, based off a thread on the THT: https://www.thehulltruth.com/marine...-newtork-standard-suzuki-gauges-can-done.html


----------



## jay.bush1434

I don't have any gauges on my Vantage. All of my Zuke engine data reads directly to my HDS7 through the NMEA2000 network cable. I don't know if your analog tach reads data from that same cable connection or if it has its own, connection. If it does read NMEA2000 data, you will only need a T and make the connection to the tach. If it reads separately, then no need to tie them together as the RPM's and a host of other engine info can be displayed on your Lowrance, including engine hours to the 1/10th, and fuel burn.


----------



## Str8-Six

jay.bush1434 said:


> I don't have any gauges on my Vantage. All of my Zuke engine data reads directly to my HDS7 through the NMEA2000 network cable. I don't know if your analog tach reads data from that same cable connection or if it has its own, connection. If it does read NMEA2000 data, you will only need a T and make the connection to the tach. If it reads separately, then no need to tie them together as the RPM's and a host of other engine info can be displayed on your Lowrance, including engine hours to the 1/10th, and fuel burn.


Here is my current tach above.

Thank you. Pretty sure my tach doesn’t have NMEA compatibility so I ended up buying the adapter cable parts and I’m going to make it myself. I’ll post an update once I get the parts.


----------



## Imago

I thought it might be useful to add some information on this as I’ve recently done it for my DF90 and I found it very hard to get precise information. The Suzuki dealers are useless. They just want to sell you the $500 dollar multifunction display. I used the same instructions from THT, but did find they are a bit cryptic. It took me ages to work it all out and get it sorted. I just couldn’t find anyone to do it for me or any useful advice.


One problem was finding the SDS plug on the engine. It’s on the port side low down at the front after you take off the main engine cover. It’s under a little rubber cover to protect it. I’ve attached a couple of pictures showing where it’s at.


View media item 3250
View media item 3252

The NMEA 2000 system itself couldn’t be simpler. You just connect all the bits together with cabling; being sure to have caps (resistors) at any ‘loose ends’ and power. The problem is that manufacturers are trying to make it proprietary. A lot seem to suggest you can only use their connectors, when it is universal. Suzuki go a step further; so that to attach the NMEA 2000 network to the engine you cant just attach a NMEA 2000 cable, but need a Suzuki ‘engine interface cable’.


Then you can’t just plug this cable into the engine, as it uses the same connection as used by the Suzuki Tachometer. This includes what Suzuki call the SMIS (Suzuki Modular Instrument System). The monitoring functions provide warnings of service , overheating, low oil pressure, etc. These warnings are incorporated into the tachometer (or one of their digital gauges). Without this there is no warning of faults and a resultant risk to the engine if there is a problem. It will also invalidate the warranty. The SMIS only works with the Suzuki hardware. As far as I’m away the SMIS isn’t compatible with any other (non-Suzuki) display - certainly not my Humminbird. Though a lot of their SMIS cables are just standard NMEA 2000 cables to add to the confusion.


The workaround is to connect the ‘engine interface cable’ to the SDS plug instead. This is the ‘Suzuki Diagnostic System’ plug usually used for reading data from the engine during diagnostics. Hence you can leave the tachometer attached to the SMIS plug on the engine and retain the monitoring functions on the tachometer.


So, in summary, you connect the NMEA network to the SDS port on the engine. However you can’t just attach a NMEA 2000 cable. Instead you need: an ‘SMIS engine interface cable’ ($106.02. !!!) to connect the engine to the NMEA network. You also need an ‘SMIS to SDS adaptor’ ($49.95. !!). A lot of money for a couple of cables, but Suzuki have you over a barrel.


In retrospect I wish I’d had the Suzuki digital gauge all along instead of the analog gauges. I didn’t realise they weren’t compatible with the NMEA system. If you’ve got one of the Suzuki (digital) multifunction displays it’s a lot easier. 


As a side issue I’ve learned I’ve got the ‘economy’ gauges. They are rubbish and I’d recommend anyone to avoid them. The speedo in particular only kicks in intermittently at speeds above 25mph. Though to give Suzuki some credit the fuel gauge seems quite reliable, as does the tacho.


Once the cabling is connected my Humminbird Solix 10 detected the engine and set itself up to read engine data automatically. I find this is well worthwhile to have the engine data on my display via NMEA 2000. I can’t understand why it wasn’t installed as standard on a modern boat.


----------

